# 30 seeds in a tub



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

Decided today was the day to get things going for the next grow. Ive decided I'm going to do 3 strains (10 beans of each) Cherry Malawi, (N.S.S) Bubbleicious, and some StoneyBuds   The Cherry I'm planning on taking outdoor later I'm just getting it started for cloning and sexing,but i will keep the seed plants for pollination for more seeds  The bubbleicious and stoneys will be the majority of this G.J. but there will be updates on the O.D. stuff too. all went into 1"x1" rock-wool cubes this morning after the cubes got to soak overnight,used aired water for the soak a bit left in the bottom of the pan the cubes are in so that way the don't dry out in the furnace room where they will be till they pop.


----------



## Pot Belly (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey again Dubbs!  Looks like I get to be the first to slide in and give some Mojo.

Good luck.  I like the CM strain.  They will be monsters grown outdoors.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey again Dubbs! Looks like I get to be the first to slide in and give some Mojo.
> 
> Good luck. I like the CM strain. They will be monsters grown outdoors.


 
Thanks man we can all use all the Mojo we can get  I had to do the CM out there man sativas are just too big for indoor. By taking thme outdoor this time i think i may be able to have enough for winter storage :giggle:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like a good start. can't wait to see the cherry malawi in action.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks like a good start. can't wait to see the cherry malawi in action.


 
Gonna be interesting man Im planning on vegging them till the end of April and then taking cuttings for sex and then cloning the fems for O.D. Hope to get some 10' Malawizillias :rofl:


----------



## thestandard (Mar 25, 2008)

should be wild and successful, i reckon =p


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 25, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> should be wild and successful, i reckon =p


 
I hope so  id like to be set and not have to run the lights and all till the stash runs low for once


----------



## thestandard (Mar 25, 2008)

> I hope so  id like to be set and not have to run the lights and all till the stash runs low for once



Likewise dub, im hoping not to have to run the lights this summer as well. Assuming I break 6 or 7 oz's    in the forest I think i can hold off til august ..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2008)

*Damn D you my friend are one busy brother. :hubba:  Sure hope you have enough time as far as putting them Cherry Malawi's outside. I think were at week 13 of flower right now and they still might have another 2 weeks or longer to go.   Anyway heres some GREEN MOJO for all the babies.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 26, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn D you my friend are one busy brother. :hubba: Sure hope you have enough time as far as putting them Cherry Malawi's outside. I think were at week 13 of flower right now and they still might have another 2 weeks or longer to go.  Anyway heres some GREEN MOJO for all the babies.  *


 
:shocked: :holysheep: mang 13+ , wow thats a long time. well have to see how it goes. My plan is to get them a few weeks veg inside after popping, sexing off a cutting and then cloning for the O.D.s ill be doing my seeding plant her though so i wont be losing the strain just in case. I'm shooting for a mid May plant O.D. and my spot its open enough for good growth but will only get about 15 hours of light in the best part of the year. Who knows how it will end up though man i may not even get some out there might just get them in 3 gal potters and LST the snot out of them and keep them small and indoor.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 26, 2008)

*looks like this is going to be fun dubbaman* *goodluck *(not that you need it ) 
*happy growing* :tokie:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 26, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *looks like this is going to be fun dubbaman* *goodluck *(not that you need it )
> *happy growing* :tokie:


 
Thanks Mel i hope it turns out well and we can use all the luck we can get


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Friend.....Looks to be a great grow..I will be watching this one...I too plan on putting some outside ...The Bubbleicous you are doing is it the same as Bubble Gum?..I have some beans chilling in the fridge for future grow...anyway have a great grow my friend...


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 26, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> The Bubbleicous you are doing is it the same as Bubble Gum?..I have some beans chilling in the fridge for future grow


 
I havent looked at the strains inolved in making them but id pretty sure they both have a few of the same genes.


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow I'm extremely impressed so far out of 30, 20 have popped open and are showing some tap root :holysheep: all of the Malawi and all of the bubblicious are off and running :yay: as of now the stoneys are no shows but I'm sure that will change here in the next couple of days, we all know you cant keep a great strain down  No pics of the poppers yet I'm not trying to disrupt the rooting cycle, i think that may have been what fudged up me M/F ratio in the last grow was that i took pics of tap roots and while the roots were trying to develop :hitchair:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 28, 2008)

Got 7 out of the Stoneys last night to pop so that a total of 27 out of 30 in 3 days  not bad lets see if the other 3 get the root out :rofl: before the week is up. because here after 7 days in the tub ill be putting cube and all in the soil.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

So you start off in rock-wool? Why is this?


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 28, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> So you start off in rock-wool? Why is this?


 
Yes its rockwool. I start seeds of in them because its easier to lift a little plug of wool out of the premade hole to see if their germinated vs having htem in on a towel where they may get stuck to it if the root dries to it also the cube holds the right ammount of moisture in it for the seedling IMO vs a paper towel, its aloso loads easier to find a seed that may not have popped in cubes vs ploped in some soil


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

You make a very good point. I guess iv never had a problem, just used 2 plates and 2 paper towels to germ, and a peat pellet once cracked... So are you going to take the taproot out of the rock-wool and transplant it, or just leave in rock-wool?


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 28, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> So are you going to take the taproot out of the rock-wool and transplant it, or just leave in rock-wool?


 nah i leave it in so that way the cube still has some use cause it holds water for the plant for a bit longer than the soil may. ive never really heard of a lot of people having trouble witht he paper towel method for germing up seeds, but there is the off chance, and this is the way that was recomended by the breeder.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 4, 2008)

All the beans popped and started off on the path to growth so the al lmade it into potters the Cherry have been installed inot 2 gals and will live forever in them, till i put them to sleep that is, 2 of them have broken ground and are on the way toward the light. The bubblicious have had 5 break on through to the other side, and the stoneys are topping the charts with 6 big hits this week, all of the bubbles and stoneys are into 1 gals for a time and then it will be off to something bigger. On to the phones, line one whats going on? hey man wheres the pics you said youd have? Hey man ease up i told you id have them and here they are :ignore: and now on to that.Oh yeah i forgot i have all the babies under flowering conditions for now but it will be some time before they get to veg much anyway and some wont at all depending on when they show sex (i know it will be a while) but all are under my flouros 2 (4sqft) areas pumping 22K [email protected] :holysheep: temps are in the mid 70s and humidity is 63%


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 8, 2008)

small update I'm up to 6 stoneys and 6 bubble and 4 CM now all seem fine, but I'm wondering why some are taking longer all 30 did germ but so far not all have made their way out of the soil. Did have 5 CM but one seedling came up and by mid day was withered and dead, not sure what happened but it had plenty of water and such the soil moistness was at 6 (1-10) on the meter and the soil is fine (pH 6.6) so I'm guessing it was just a bad seed. when i found the hull from it it did have a crack in it on one half not where it would normally split, and as always Life Continues


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2008)

Grow Baby..Grow....wishing nothing but Females 4u Dubbaman...will be fallowing..thanks


----------



## akirahz (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey you cheated, you started em off in cubes! haha (30 seeds in a tub) :rofl: -- Waiting for more pics!


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 8, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Hey you cheated, you started em off in cubes! haha (30 seeds in a tub) :rofl: -- Waiting for more pics!


 ok so they were in cubes but the cubes were in a tub  ill have some pics up again here soon man promise im waiting to do a pic update next week so that way i can have another week before i give up on the ones that havent broken through.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 8, 2008)

Cant wait for updates Dubba. Your ladies in the other grow are fantastic. Cant wait for another to follow. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 11, 2008)

Time for an update. after all of them have germenated i thought it was going to be a packed house in the grow room, but alas its not many of the seeds didnt grow. I ended with 7 out of 10 stoneys,6 of 10 bubbleicious, and 5 out of 10 for the cherry malawi. Dug the others back up and found that like i had thought all popped but it was odd instead of a tap root there was a mushy little white pus colored ball of mush with a hull attached. And again life will go on for this grow, and now that the numbers are down just a bit we may be able to keep them all, and inside too. well see im thinking i may put them out to veg here soon once the night temps are above 55 for the night for a week or so straight, then bring them back in after a month of veg to flower them all.Well see about that here soon. pics tomorrow of the babies.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 11, 2008)

nice grow will be looking forward to see your outcome


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks to be 7 Stoneys, 6 Bubbleicious, and 6 Cherry Malawi. Pics!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2008)

:lama: Dubbaman...Grow baby Grow:woohoo: Thats a nice spread my friend..Looking forward to the Bubblisous grow..Heres some GREEN MOJO for the future Ladies:banana: ..Keep us posted my friend:aok:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the MOJO man. This should prove to be amost bountiful grow if all goes well and i get a better ratio of M/F this time around if it starts looking low though i think im gonna go a cloning


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 14, 2008)

*I see some babies and they are looking very healthy D.   Not sure if i told ya but your looking at about 14 to 16 weeks on the Cherry Malawi.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *  Not sure if i told ya but your looking at about 14 to 16 weeks on the Cherry Malawi.  *


  :holysheep: wow thats a long flower, guess there going to stay on the 12/12 then to help aid in speeding them babies along  figure about 6 weeks till they show and another 16 or so till they are ready 22 weeks total, thats almost 6 months in grow :hairpull:, not an ideal strain for an indoor grow but if your patient with it it should yield well. Hows that smoke mang?


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 15, 2008)

:hairpull: it had to happen!! Had low temps last night but was making an effort to stabilize them for the seedlings with a space heater blowing into the area. Booted out the cat and all was well for the night. then the toddler gets up this am and finds their way in whilst i was on the throne and finds the cat digging up the Malawi so said offspring aids the cat in her early morning roughage hunt and pulls my seedlings for her. I may be able to save the 4 with the rootone and replanting i did but the rest are goners off to the land of digestion in the cats belly, if i catch that cat   :angrywife: but life goes on they should reroot in no time at all. and before anyone asks yes i did recut them under water and all before im just glad they were in the kids hand still and not the cats mouth :fid:


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow how long its been since ive done an update here  Looks like the Cherry Malawi will make it only one seems to be having trouble now getting back to normal :woohoo: the bubbleicious and Stoneys are doing well. Got room enough for them all to be under the HPS so i moved them into the big room. still on 12/12 till sexing, then one select Female and the males will be moved, the fem will be vegged back so i can clone, not sure on which i want to use its between the stoneys and bubbleicious. the males will be allowed to live untill they start to pop then its collect and use (strain specific) for pollenating and seed. They didnt get any water for the last week but it was OK because they were under FLos if they would have been in under the HPS i most likely would have lost them all. for more on that see the satori grow in my sig. On to the pics,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice job Dubba....after you choose your female to send back into veg...how long will you veg her before takeing clones?..you say you plan on saveing the pollen for strain specific..do you plan to cross any at all?..Thanks for the info my friend and wishing you nothing but females


----------



## sillysara (Apr 27, 2008)

YEP ONCE U SEX REVEG..as u said lol Is der alot of clones to come afta?
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 27, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Nice job Dubba....after you choose your female to send back into veg...how long will you veg her before takeing clones?..you say you plan on saveing the pollen for strain specific..do you plan to cross any at all?..Thanks for the info my friend and wishing you nothing but females


 Im thinking ill go at least 3 weeks back in in veg before i clone, im shooting for about 10 off her so it may take a bit longer.



			
				sillysara said:
			
		

> YEP ONCE U SEX REVEG..as u said lol Is der alot of clones to come afta?
> GOOD LUCK!!


 
I hope there will be but well know more once its time.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 28, 2008)

3 Weeks since ground breaking :holysheep: and ive got a stoney thats showing sex,too bad its a dude. that has to be a new record or something. PICS.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 28, 2008)

Beautiful children D Man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Whats up D. Everything is looking great as always. Yes some of the Stoneybuds do show early. We had a few do the same thing and they were male as well. Gonna be taken down our last Cherry Malawi this week as she will have been in flower for 16 weeks.   She's gonna be done whether she likes it or not.   We've done almost 2 complete Stoneybud grows while the Cherry Malawi's have been in flower. :hubba:  I'll get a pic of the Cherry Malawi up real soon as her buds are HUGE. The top cola is almost bigger than my brothers head.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats crazy mang on that Malawi, im choosing to do them on 12/12 the whole time. The weather here isnt going to support them OD well enough and i dont need any more sativa monsters in the closet, but i want to make more of the seeds so i can do them big at a later time. So far that one stoney is the only one that is apparent in sexing, since hes so fast i may just let him go for a bit and collect some of his pollen for seeding a few Stoney branches. Hope to be able to do the same for the other 2 strains as well, it worked out so well for the Satori this way i pulled about 200 good seeds vs. the countless ammount that i would have gotten had i pollinated the whole thing.


----------



## Dubbaman (Apr 30, 2008)

Ha I have another Stoney thats showing sex :yay: its a girl hard to get a shot of the pistils now but ill have some in a couple of days for the thread :cool2: once i get them shes going into a 5gal,recover from TP for a few days and then OD to veg up a bit for LST and cloning  then after the clones are taken i may use her to seed when she comes back in but who knows i may just seed a few nodes here and there on another if i get one.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 1, 2008)

Todays totals... stoneybuds 2 male 2 female, cherry malawi 1 female , still noting on the bubbleicious but i have a feeling that its jsut a matter of a few more days till all the rest have shown something. now that i know i have 2 female stoneys one will be going into a 5 gal home and outside to veg up for cloning  and the other will be getting ready for pollination as soon as the male is mature enough to open a sac.


----------



## Sin inc (May 4, 2008)

look at this i go on a trip and come back and bam there you go again looking forward to seeing more. keep it up fam!


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Sounds good Dubba. I'm hoping for more females for you my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 4, 2008)

Busy Busy Busy. time for and update. So far total ive found now 3 stoneys female 2 males (killed one male off already and kept the faster flowering of the 2) found one of each so far on the bubbleicious and one female Cherry. Ive taken one of the stoney females outside and transplanted into a 5 gal bucket. going to let her veg up a bit and take some clones for an outdoor thing this summer  then let her veg back up and do some more cloning and bring them back inside too. Not sure if im going to LST her during the process or not, i most likely will so after the last batch of clones comes off i can bring her in too for a flowering before end of year. Enough chat i owe you guys soem much delayed pics.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 4, 2008)

looking good bro nice line up of strains i got the SBs and the CMs going to and i just got finished with a bubblicious mix and if you havent already tried it let me tell you your gonna love it crazy trich production:hubba:


----------



## Dubbaman (May 4, 2008)

Had to go and look again today before i get off here for the week. What a pleasent suprise it was too found out that i have 4 more sexed out of the bubbleicious all girls :yay: 

One more stoney and bubble to figure out and then 3 of the Cherry plans for them are now to take the fems (bubble and stoneys) and Tp into bigger buckets (3 gals) the CM im going to put in a 5 gal and LST her, vegging all till jsut under the 2 ft mark and back to flowering.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great D. :aok: I have a feeling them Stoneybuds are gonna do great outside this year.   We have about 20 or so that will be going outside in the next few weeks along with about 10 or so Bubbleberry clones.   Keep up the great work mang. *


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

The ladies are looking great, as always. Nice work my friend. It looks like the start of a very good year. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 5, 2008)

:hairpull: man i didnt think it ws going to happen but it did. Looks like were going to be moving to a bigger place now (kid on the way and all we need more room) so instead of vegging the plants back and letting them get to a ft or so im going to just leave them to flower. Went ahead and transplanted them (SBs & BBLs fems only) today into 3 gals, the CM im going to leave in the 2 gals to finish. Needless to say im ready to let the budding begin  the stoney male i have has opened it outer hull on one pod so i think im going to trim it off and pop it open to pollinate the one SB fem that i want to, the BBL male has not yet matured enough to start opening but ill do him the same when the time comes. Havent seen sex on 3 Cherrys yet so im hopeing i get one male to make seeds with if not ill prolly mix in some BBL to her and see whats what.


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

More space is always good. That could mean a bigger grow room! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 5, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> More space is always good. That could mean a bigger grow room! Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


 
Yeah man you know it  the plpace we looked at has 7 bedrooms and were only going to need 5. the one im looking at for expansion of the grow is abotu 3 times the size of what im using now:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 5, 2008)

Congrats Dubba..send a shout to the Misses...Good Luck with the move...remember if you need some help with any of the smoke reports just PM me your address...Very nice looking Ladies..Great ratio as well..Thanks for shareing with us my friend


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 5, 2008)

Nice grow you got going dubba. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sillysara (May 6, 2008)

EXCELENT JOB DUBBA..u makin any seeds? later


----------



## Dubbaman (May 6, 2008)

sillysara said:
			
		

> EXCELENT JOB DUBBA..u makin any seeds? later


 
:hubba: yup


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 6, 2008)

Looking great Dubba. It's a jungle in there.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 6, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looking great Dubba. It's a jungle in there.


a mini one at least got 7 fems so far and 5 more plants still sexing id love to see 4 of them go female and one of the Cherry turn male for pollen


----------



## Dubbaman (May 8, 2008)

30 went to 16, and 16 has now turned into 11. The sexing is complete. Totals are (F/M) StoneyBud 3/3 Bubbleicious 4/2 and Cherry Malawi 4/0, not bad IMO :hubba: i didnt get a Cherry male so im going to cross one of them with some of the Bubbleicious so i can still have the cherry at some degree. One StoneyBud F has been placed out-side to veg up for cloning here about the middle of next month. the rest are going to be flowered as is for seeding and such, off to the races.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 8, 2008)

Good luck Dubba, lots of Green Mojo your way!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 8, 2008)

Nice M/F  ratio Dubba..Good luck on the crosses..


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2008)

Just watch the Cherry Malawi. I think TBG got a couple of hermies.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 12, 2008)

Did some pollinating yesterday, the stoneybud and bublicious got their own and the cherry malawi got mixed with the bubbleicious. pulled each female for it one at a time and did it out of the room. the males were out side i kept them in flower by a make-shift black out box. then just a shake over each with a trimmed branch. I have one more male of each maturing so i may do it again. ill let the females sit till later this afternoon and then mist them and put them back in. pics after the move back in.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 13, 2008)

Pics  a few have done the flowering streach so its blooming time. started them on thier mix of nutes going with a weak dose to start (1/2) couple of feedings with that and i may up it 1/4 at a time. Im using the Alaska brand stuff says 1 tsp/qt so i mix in gals which would be 4 did half that of the 5-1-1 and the 0-10-10. sounds to me like a good mix for a 12/12 seed grow.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 22, 2008)

Not much has changed other than finding a jewl beetle in the grow. It didnt get the chance to eat much in the way of the fan leaves just a few minor bite holes here and there on 3 leaves total so im glad i found it fast not sure how it got in but its a bug so anything is possible, after all my room is in a garage so its inevitable. started them all on some 1/2 strength feedings looked a bit strong at first but the plants have managed well. On to the pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2008)

*Looking great as always D. :hubba:  How many ladies ya got in flower? Very nice mang.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (May 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great as always D. :hubba: How many ladies ya got in flower? Very nice mang.  *


 
Thanks mang. Theres 10 in the grow room and i have another female stoney outdoor that is back in veg, Shes real purple but i think its from the cold snap that has plauged my area for the past week or so now. Silly weather gets up to 70s and 80s for a couple of weeks with night lows in the upper 50s and lower 60s and then bang back to 60 in the day and mid 40s at night :fid: but shes held up well i was :shocked: i thought shed have died off but shes out there plugging away. ill edit in a pic of her later


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 23, 2008)

Looking good Dubba. Nice shots.


----------



## lorenzo (May 23, 2008)

Very nice plants. Keep it on.:headbang:


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

The ladies are looking great my friend. Nice work so far. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## OliieTea (May 25, 2008)

looking great.. good luck with the rest .... mmmmmmm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2008)

Hey Dubb....did the one you put outside go into shock by bringing her back in under lights?  Im sure the temps ouside was confusing to her...We here are having wierd weather as well...Good luck my friend


----------



## Dubbaman (May 25, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey Dubb....did the one you put outside go into shock by bringing her back in under lights? Im sure the temps ouside was confusing to her...We here are having wierd weather as well...Good luck my friend


 
I'm sure its stunted her growth some from having her out there but shell come around I'm sure. I haven't brought her back in I'm hoping to veg her through the summer a bit and LST for clones and then bring her in to flower sometime after.


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2008)

She's going to be a monster if you leave her outside to veg. Cant wait for a pic update. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 25, 2008)

when you put your indoor plants outside do you Harden them off...I meen, do you put them in the shade for a few days? do you bring them in at night at the begining?...I plan on putN a clone out for the summer in hopes to clone her at end of Summer..What do you think?..thanks Friend


----------



## Dubbaman (May 25, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> when you put your indoor plants outside do you Harden them off...I meen, do you put them in the shade for a few days? do you bring them in at night at the begining?...I plan on putN a clone out for the summer in hopes to clone her at end of Summer..What do you think?..thanks Friend


No i didnt do anything other than set her out while it was dark and still gaining light outdoors. Shes in a spot where she gets about 5-6 hours of direct light and the rest is somewhat shaded.

Godd luck with the cloning man. if you get one out there youll see jsut how fast nature can do it youll be back cloning that thing in no time  good luck man  MOJO


----------



## Dubbaman (May 25, 2008)

Looked at the entry i made a few days ago and realized those pics were from last weekend  I didnt get a chance to post them with my update last Sun. like i had planned. Another week has passed here i am at roughly 4 weeks in flowering mode. most everythign is well, The Cherry dont really like the nutes but at 1/2 strength they can take it so they will be staying on the light side of things. as for the bubble and stoneys they are just fine. growing right along. enough chat on to the shots.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 25, 2008)

Super lush. Way to grow Dubba! :aok:


----------



## massproducer (May 25, 2008)

looking great, keep up the great work


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 26, 2008)

*Everything is looking great D.  Seen any nanners on that Malawi? *


----------



## Dubbaman (May 26, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great D. Seen any nanners on that Malawi? *


 
Not yet Bro but ill keep my eyes pealed :dancing:   :hitchair:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2008)

*Just thought about it D. We didn't get them until late in flower.  I need a few more bongs.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (May 27, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *  I need a few more bongs.  *


 theres never enough is there :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 27, 2008)

*Nope.   I'm about ready for the first bong hit of the morning but i have to wait until 5:00.   Do my first bong every morning at 5:00. :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman (May 27, 2008)

I hear that mang got to wait till the coffee pot is finished at least  (singing) The best part of wakin' up is bonging with your own bud


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 2, 2008)

*UPDATE* while out looking over the plants ive found that they are doing great  even the one i took out doors to veg up a bit is going strong, so strong in fact that im going to have to bring her in shes all ready 20 inches :holysheep: so time for her to flower my plan was to clone and LSt but witht he forth coming move there wont be time  but she will still turn out to be a big girl a good 5 fter  On to the pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2008)

*Everything is look great mang. Gotta nice full flower room by the looks of things. We love spreading them out so you can harvest a few one day and a few more a week later and so on. Gotta keep that room full ya know.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 2, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is look great mang. Gotta nice full flower room by the looks of things. We love spreading them out so you can harvest a few one day and a few more a week later and so on. Gotta keep that room full ya know.  *


 
Oh yeah mang i hear you on the packed house, id love to keep it full to but i cant now going to be packing it up to move (possibly.. havent set the deal or financing in stone yet ) after this grow. Though im thinking i may just go ahead and start my hasberry too now since i have some empty potters and the seeds  Thinki may le tthem go OD to start and then bring them in at a foot or so  that would give me the month i have left on the bubbleiious and first 2 stoneys and then pack her back full with hashberry. :spit:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 2, 2008)

*Sounds like a good plan D.  *


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice little forest you have. Looks beautiful.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

About another week has gone by so i thought id toss up a few more pics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2008)

*Looking better than ever D and i bet your counting the days. :hubba:  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking better than ever D and i bet your counting the days. :hubba:  *


 
You know it mang! I can hardly wait i know the pics dont show it well but them girls are covered in trichs. Only a few weeks left.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2008)

*Were gonna be taking down 3 Stoneybuds and a Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry this weekend. Were getting it down to where we harvest 3 or 4 plants every 3 weeks or so. We always keep a full flower room with the ladies at different stages. :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 10, 2008)

I got to build up to that mang. Im doing well with the few at a time so far i like it now that i can start my next bunch outdoors so that way once i get these out ill be putting some in  I put the Hashberry out a few days ago in one gals looks this a.m. and so far ive got 4 of 10


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 10, 2008)

*GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: GREEN MOJO :banana: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 17, 2008)

Trich checking time as things are starting to brown up on me  the stoneys are pluging right along with mostly all cluody trichs while the bubbleicious are in the lead with some amber and the rest cloudy  going to shoot for a first of the month with the bubble and then give the stoneys a nother 2 weeks. the cherry are way behind they look like they are still in the first few weeks of flower but then again they take 4 months :rofl: so they really are only about 1/2 the way there


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice bro... Caint wait for this smoke report.


Pics awesome bro.


----------



## stoner (Jun 17, 2008)

those are some nice plants, keep up the good work


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW..Dubbaman  another Home run my friend KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 19, 2008)

9 more days have past and only about 23 to go till i can start taking em out which means that i should be tasting some sweet fresh buds on my B-Day :yay: on to the pics.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome Dubba, they look great! I'm seeing some hefty tops in your future. Way to grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 20, 2008)

*Whats up mang.   I see the ladies are looking better then ever and packing on some weight. :hubba:  How's the trichrome production? *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 20, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang.  I see the ladies are looking better then ever and packing on some weight. :hubba: How's the trichrome production? *


 
Mang its crazy theyre everywhere, and im talking thick, covering many of the big fan leaves and all through the bud on the SBs. The Bubble has many too but the coverage isnt as great you can see the little shiny buggers alover the buds and on the smaller leaves. I dont know how oyu get your shots to reflect them so well, but then again if i did a night shot of them with my flash i ma get some of them, with my tungston setting on the camera it takes most of the HID yellow/red out of the shot so it makes it harder to see them.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 20, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Awesome Dubba, they look great! I'm seeing some hefty tops in your future. Way to grow.


Thanks man and yeah they are getting heavy, i had to prop up a few already with dowel rods to lean on


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 23, 2008)

After refiguring the dates and times (and realizing that the bubbleicious flowers in just about 8 weeks 56-53 days) ive found that this weekend is going to be 58 days on sunday :yay: so it looks like it may be harvest time this weekend, and after lookign at all 4 plants trichs today ive found a nice mix of cloudy and amber ones in there id have to say about 60/40 cloudy to amber. Im sure another week would do them justice but i doubt if ill wait as ive not had this strain in quite some time and im ready to have at it YUM. The SBs will be in till the 10th of July that will be 10 total weeks in for them and one will be at 11 :shocked: but id rather take them togother than get my beans and buds mixed up. the Cherry still have ca couple of months but are shaping up well. Oh and the out door SB is got about the same ammount of time its been in now for about 2 and needs another 8 :rofl: on to the pics, these are some of the side shoots buds  and a side shot of a stoney.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 23, 2008)

those ladies exploded...very nice dubbA and happy early b-day!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice grow dubba. You will be smoking some killer bud soon. Kepp up the good work.


----------



## honeybear (Jun 24, 2008)

looks like some real sticky icky. congrats on the successful grow! good timing starting the grow in march! just in time for summer, makes me wish i did the same!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 24, 2008)

*Whats up D. Everything is looking and sounding great. :aok: Just like us i bet your counting them days.  Were gonna be taking down a couple Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry ladies this weekend. :hubba:  Anyway your doing a great job as always mang keep it up.  *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 26, 2008)

Well all im out of town on a bis trip doing some painting far away from my girls and i miss them :fid: i hate to have had to chop and run but yesterday was the only chance id have had to do it so the 4 Bubbleicious girls all met the hatchet man. Got 4 real nice big top colas and a good number of side colas too all in all id have to say about a qp or so worth from them all. they are all in my box till my return on Tues then its jaring time. Pics then when they are nice and dry :yay: to see what the first one looked like see here ---->This Buds for You in the coffee table.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 29, 2008)

Feels good to be back  got in late last night and had to see how things were in the dry box. wow what a smell is all i can say, very fruity. All ive taken down so far is the bubbleicious but opening that box to put the stuff in jars made me think i had opened a pack of juicyfruit gum for real. Any way the buds are still a bit damp in the middle so they will spend the day in jars to draw out the moisture to the outer edges and then the jars opened to finish drying and on to curing for my normal 2 weeks i guess, there are afew of the popcorns dry that i may sample on while i have it out  On to the Pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 30, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest D. :aok: Did ya hit a sample bud up? :hubba:  Looks like some good smoke that's for sure. If i start wheeling now i may make it to your house by the end of summer for a sample. :rofl: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 30, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *CONGRATS on the harvest D. :aok: Did ya hit a sample bud up? :hubba: Looks like some good smoke that's for sure. If i start wheeling now i may make it to your house by the end of summer for a sample. :rofl: *


 
Thanks for the congrats mang  you know i had to taste test it  it was killing me on the smell of it soo sweet and fruity smelling it took me back to when i had found a guy who had it many moons ago. Took a few tokes off abowl last night sat there enjoying the flavor and didnt think i was that :stoned: but sure enough it hit me like a runaway truck and i knew it was a winner lots more potant then i recall. No need to wheel all this way mang im sure we can meet someplace in the middle and throw a bash in some unknowing town  off to see about a strain report.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 30, 2008)

:hairpull: :hairpull: i guess it was time for a stoney to come down she fell over sometime last night and was on her side this morning when the lights came on. I went in to do the moisture checks and found my girl laying there stem broken, not sure if it was natural or the cat. Humidity has been way up after all the rains weve been getting so i had an extra exaust fan in there with the door open last night to help get them lowered. she is about a week early now (from when i was planning on harvesting her) but she also is the first one i had show (about Aprils end) sex, so all may not be bad im not a fan of the couch lock high all the time  and last i checked the trichs on her they were a good 70-30 cloudy to amber. so since my big bubble colas are in the box still she will hang for a few days first.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 30, 2008)

*CONGRATS again on another fine harvest mang.   Those ladies can get heavy that's for sure. I know we had to steak more than a few of them during our grows. :hubba:   I'm pretty sure your gonna enjoy the taste and buzz she produces. :aok: *


----------



## juicebox (Jun 30, 2008)

I have seeds going through germination right now..they should be opening up soon, i chose the paper towel method instead of rockwool--..ne way good luck on your grow. I'll definitely be watching ur plants as the go along.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow... Good work bro!


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 1, 2008)

Dry totals for the bubbleicious is 4 and and 8th oz  on to cure up 3 and keep one to fry my brain with. im keeping the one cause im getting to used to the thai from last grow i still have a couple of oz left of that in jars. but this is sooooo much better even with out the cure.


----------



## gmo (Jul 1, 2008)

Dubb those look amazing man!  Nice job.  Is there a bank selling the SB seeds?  Seems like it is what everyone is growing these days and I can hardly wait to give em a go.  That looks like a tastey stash ya got goin there!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 2, 2008)

Dam Dubba...You have got this down..Nice yield on the Bubble..how much you got stashed?..Thanks for shareing with us..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

gmo said:
			
		

> Is there a bank selling the SB seeds?


 I dont think there out on the market as of yet  i got these from a friend of a friend of a friend, if you know what im talking about.:ignore:


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 2, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Dam Dubba...You have got this down..Nice yield on the Bubble..how much you got stashed?..Thanks for shareing with us..KEEP M GREEN


 
As i sit here now looking at the morning coffee and thinking of having a :bong2: i see that ive got 3 oz of bubbleicious in a jars and i weighed my thai leftovers last night and have 2 oz of it left.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 3, 2008)

So ... what's your opinion on 12/12 growing ?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say that it was an experience that i will consider to use once im finished making seeds for all the known strains i have. Being able to harvest smaller plants sooner with out a long veg time and pulling about an o per plant is perfect for me. smaller potters less total growing time its all :aok: now after i get my hashberry finished i may even try doing it again with nothing but one gal potters since many of my plants this time got to about the 2 ft mark


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 3, 2008)

Well now what a surprise that fell stoneybud is about dry and ready for a jar :yay: weight is in and shes just shy of an oz  weighed in at 27 gms :rofl: should have left another centimeter or so of stem on the cola to push it to an oz :rofl: 7 days till the other is ready and i have a month and a half on my Cherry's (not looking well) and about the same on my Stoney that was out-door.

The cherries i have going one is looking good taken all the foods well and is only a bit burnt at the tips but the others are all over the place, many faded and crisping fans showing signs of being hungry and burnt at the same time :hairpull: there is no difference in what,how much,or how often they get fed but the 3 of them are just driving me nuts. not too sure if they will make it to the end or will end up as ISO hash. I have a feeling some of it is that the 3 went way beyond a 2-3 ft plant and have reached 3.5 + they live in a 2 gal potter and may be troubled and stressed from that on top but still no nanners just bad yellowing and real slow flowering growth.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 5, 2008)

Got to sample a nice j worth of Stoneybud this am and man-o-man if you got it to gorw or smoke do so. its been 3 hours now and im still :fly: im so :stoned: i dont think ill need my nooner


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

:hitchair: :hairpull: :**: I thought they were going to be ok. i thought i had fought off the high pH (7.2) and got the cherries back to normal, and what do i find today the ones that were not seeded have gone hermi on me. found some nanner clusters today deep inside of one that i had thought smelld a bit off (like mould it wasnt though) the others i was getting terady to turn and found small culsters on them :hairpull: so im with hippy on this one time to get them away from whats in there and go on about the grow. Ill prolly use them for some hash for the up-coming B-Day :yay:

As for the space in the grow room well i dont want to change my energy usage by 400W/H so i guess lll be putting in some hashberrys that are about 8-9 " tall to flower.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice tasty looking pine BUDS!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry to hear of the Herms...good luck on the Hashberrys...sounds lke you average an oz a plant?  Thats good isnt it?  its been a pleasure fallowing along...dont know when your B-Day is but Happy Brthday my friend..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> sounds lke you average an oz a plant? Thats good isnt it?


 
Its not too bad IMO for a first flower from seed grow  ive got from an oz (low end) to the one that was just about 2 (3gms off) for the high. still nothing compared to the Satori that was vegged to a ft and flowered those were gave me a couple+ ozs.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 13, 2008)

Took out my other Stoneybud that was 12/12 today she hanging in the dark all alone and i feel so so so happy to know that i will have more of this  The only one left in flowering now is my out-door girl and shes well fat and healthy i put my hashberrys in the other day and no real signs yet but it looks like they are all going male :spit: :hitchair: but then again it may be my eyes today. sorry no pics, wife is off to GA with the cam.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 13, 2008)

hope its your eyes my friend..I dont think i seen you have all males ..have you? and nice job on the stoneybud..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 13, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> hope its your eyes my friend..I dont think i seen you have all males ..have you?


 not yet but as with anything its possible


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dubbaman, you've worked some magic my friend...It's lookin like you'll be set on stash for a good while...Keep it up and growing, and Happy birthday man...


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Hey Dubbaman VERY interesting grow!  Ok so did I read your journal right in that you germed your seeds and put them straight into 12/12?  I have never heard of that before I didnt even know you could do that.   I wish I would have read your journal about 3 weeks ago cause I would have tried atleast 2 of my seeds using this method.  Your plants are huge IMO considering how you grew them.  

I am so glad I read this and so thankful you have shared the pics and info...Im going to have to read into this method a bit more so I can learn more about it but you have definently sparked my interests on 12/12 from seed. 

You ended up with some great looking bud...I bet your ripped!  lol. I would be. *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 13, 2008)

Yup i germed them and then right into the soil under 12/12. theres a few others who also have done this too Runbyhemp has a grow thats also 12/12. its a good method of growing for faster yields it takes about 6 weeks till youll seee sex and then flowering on out from there. Helps to know how long the strain flowers for IMO.


----------



## akirahz (Jul 13, 2008)

holy shizz dubba -- that was an amazing grow & harvest, some eggzellent bud shots as well -- brilliant! --


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 13, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> holy shizz dubba -- that was an amazing grow & harvest, some eggzellent bud shots as well -- brilliant! --


 thanks man.


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 24, 2008)

this thread makes me drool. i still have at least a month left before i can taste mine


----------



## lucky left (Jul 24, 2008)

GreenThumbBlackFinger said:
			
		

> this thread makes me drool. i still have at least a month left before i can taste mine


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## harleyguy818 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, Where Is A Good Place I Can Get Seeds??


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 27, 2008)

harleyguy818 said:
			
		

> Hi, Where Is A Good Place I Can Get Seeds??


I got mine from seeds boutique


----------



## harleyguy818 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Man.


----------



## Dubbaman (Aug 2, 2008)

wow and here i totally forgot to keep this thing updated and all that cherry is gone had 3 went hermi and one that was small but seeded so i have a croos man did i get so totally baked on everything else i fogort  this one is closed and ill do one here soon on the cross that i made with the cherry and bubbleicious  might have to either call it Dubbas dog or Gruntastic :rofl:


----------

